# Hamilton?



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone with any information about Hamilton, in years gone by? Were they ever contracted to the military, before CWC?

Thanks,

Doctor V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Oooo... I found this...

Doc.


----------

